# What is this?



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

shumakerscott said:


> .....Most likely military? .....


I do not have a clue, Although I spent a couple of months in 59 & 60 shooting 155 Howitzers on the 90 sq mile Grafenwöhr Training Area.
I would pursue the military connection

ps I never got to see the town of Grafenwöhr, but the Google Pics look great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

look kinda like solder gun/iron tips? Because tip is protected it's probably carbide or something similiar. Could be used in something that is designed to be used to smash or mark glass. The fact that's its blunt makes me think it's for smashing. If it is carbide and had a point, hitting it into something might case the tip to chip/break

What is the diameter? I have seen things that look like ball point pens that cops carry with a real pen on one side and a glass breaking carbide tip on the other.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Punch for marking hole locations? I also like the solder tip theory.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Could be electrodes for a "gouging" welder. These used two electrodes, set at a "V", with the points close together. Most of the electrodes for this type welding I have seen were made of a dense Bronze. There were solid carbide electrodes also. An arc was created between the tips which when held close to the metal would melt the metal enough to use a filler rod and create a weld. This system would have been used on heavy sheet metal as I knew them. Have not seen one of those in many years. Some were about 3", and some were longer.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

From Scott's pic, the 3" pins appear to be about 1/8" diameter.
I would not think of a soldering application just because of the large number of pins. But then I may be wrong, people keep weird things.

Back in the 60's my first girlfriend's dad had a backyard shed that was filled with offbeat things. I thought it was all junk but He thought it was all Treasure. Part of his collection was a large box (at least 25) of brand new turned oak handles for old push type Lawnmowers.

I helped him move the shed contents once by renting one of those old style small open U-Haul trailers that had wooden stake-body sides.The two of us got the trailer stacked as high as possible with all his treasures and took off for the new house a half mile away.

I was quickly stopped by the CA Highway Patrol because even then the California rule was that junk in an open trailer had to be covered with a tarp. The Dad and I got out of the car to discuss the issue with the cop as he looked wonderlingly at the loosely stacked treasure then asked, "Is this Junk?"

The Dad exploded at what he thought was an insult and replied loudly that "Hey this is all good stuff". After thinking about it, and finding that we were just going another two blocks, The cop let us go without a ticket.
.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

*That protective coating is put there to protect the point just like when you buy new plug cutter bits and slugger bits. To me it looks like a scratch awl for metal marking....*


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

epson said:


> ....... To me it looks like a scratch awl for metal marking....





shumakerscott said:


> ... They will scratch glass but not a sharp point that will make a deep scratch. .....


I would think a _scratch awl_ would have a very sharp point.
.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> I would think a _scratch awl_ would have a very sharp point.
> .


That point would be sharp enough and hardened to make a line on metal. It’s not like a wood awl which has a really sharp point.

But we are all guessing here :whistling2:


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> I do not have a clue, Although I spent a couple of months in 59 & 60 shooting 155 Howitzers on the 90 sq mile Grafenwöhr Training Area.:thumbsup:


Been there done that only in '83-85.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I think the original owner was a secret Ninja and those are Ninja throwing spikes like these

http://www.shurikenreviews.com/category/throwing-spikes
:laughing:


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

As mentioned earlier, Tig tungsten welding tip.










Ok, these are really used to shoot holes through a Mall Ninja's armor. But they only work if you use them at twilight. Otherwise the light reflects into their eyes and they side-step the oncomming projectile.
Them Ninjas are nothing to mess with.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Shamus said:


> As mentioned earlier, Tig tungsten welding tip.
> h.


if they are electrodes, they are extremely short, or used. If used, it would be unusual that they would all be the same length, and sharpened. New electrodes are around 7" long. I can't remember any electrodes that has a rounded end like that. 

they also do not look like the right kind of metal to be tig electrodes.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

They look similar, but your welding tips seem to made from a single piece of metal, where the OP clearly has a tip welded/brazed on. I'm still thinking glass smashing application


----------

